# Corsair Vengeance 2000 und Windows 10



## GxGamer (13. September 2018)

Hallo erstmal,

ich wollte mal wieder mein Corsair Vengeance 2000 benutzen, zum ersten Mal unter Windows 10.
Nunja, es benimmt sich nun äußerst kurios. Das Mikrofon bekomme ich gar nicht zum laufen. Nach der Installation der Corsair-Treiber funktioniert es an seinem ursprünglichen USB-Port gar nicht mehr.
Auf jedem anderen USB-Port höre ich noch normal, Mikro geht nach wie vor nicht. Aber auch wenn ich nix höre (am ursprünglichen USB-Port) wird es als normales Audiogerät angezeigt und auch die Lautstärkeregelung reagiert auf Eingaben. Nur Sound kommt dann nicht mehr an.

Mikrofon arbeitet aber, ich höre die dumpfen Geräusche wenn ich es berühre...
Die meisten Software-Downloads sind auch tot, Fehler 404, wenn man Treiber runterladen will.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. September 2018)

Hi!

Via http://www.corsair.com/downloads/ kannst du im oberen Bereich GAMING-HEADSETS auswählen und dann unten auf den Button LOAD MORE klicken. Der Link zur Software für das Vengeance 2000 funktioniert dort. Probiere es bitte nochmals mit der Software aus.

Grüße


----------



## GxGamer (16. September 2018)

Jaa..... habe die Software gestern deinstalliert und das Headset lief wieder am alten USB-Port.
Jetzt habe ich die oben verlinkte Software runtergeladen und nach einem Systemneustart wieder das gleiche. Mikro funzt nicht und Audio kommt nur an anderen Ports am Headset an.

Headset wird während der Installation korrekt betitelt (Vengeance 2000), soll dann abgestöpselt werden und die Installation läuft ohne Fehler durch. Nur das dann nix mehr funktioniert.

Ohne Software/Treiber läuft es demnach besser  Da kommt das Audio zumindest bei allen Ports am Headset an. Mikro wird überhaupt nicht angesprochen. Mich wunderts das das Mikro von Windows erkannt wird, es aber keinen Pegel gibt. Und jede Audioanwendung meldet Fehler: Mikro nicht vorhanden oder nicht funktionierend. In CS:GO wird mir nicht mal ein Mikro angezeigt. Ich wusste ich hätte bei Win7 bleiben sollen.


----------



## GxGamer (17. September 2018)

Okay, ich hab die Lösung des Problems gefunden und ich entschuldige mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Das Problem waren die Datenschutzeinstellungen von Windows 10 welche das Mikrofon komplett blockiert haben.
Ist mir aufgefallen weil mein neues Headset ebenfalls das gleiche Problem hatte.
Gott, ich hasse dieses Betriebssystem.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Super, dass du das Problem lösen konntest.


----------

